# Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-05-11



## AndréFrade (13 Mai 2011 às 23:29)

Boas !!

Formou-se uma celula a Este/Nordeste do Montijo, que foi muito fotogénica e lindissima. Não deu para ouvir trovoada.

Vejam 














































Gostam ?             


Eu lá vou achando mais fotografias boas para mostrar ao forum.. Mais duas 












Outra:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (13 Mai 2011 às 23:35)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

Se gosto? Estão muito boas, têm um bom contraste, dá para ver bem os detalhes das "torres dos castelos"
Continua


----------



## joseoliveira (14 Mai 2011 às 10:40)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

 O ponto onde me encontrava não era o mais favorável para observá-la na totalidade, só da base para cima e deu para notar que manteve o seu desenvolvimento até quase às 19h. 
Grandes fotos...


----------



## AndréFrade (14 Mai 2011 às 10:49)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

Obrigado pelos comentários..

Aqui vai mais umas 
















Eu lá vou achando mais fotografias boas para mostrar ao forum.. Mais duas 












Outra:







Magnifica, não ?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Mai 2011 às 12:23)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

Belíssimas, parabéns. 

Também as fui observando ontem ao longo de uma viagem.


----------



## actioman (14 Mai 2011 às 13:42)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

andres tu andas numa de te superares a ti próprio! Cada uma mais bonita que a anterior!

Parabéns  e obrigado pela partilha!


----------



## Geiras (14 Mai 2011 às 14:51)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

eheh bons detalhes da célula


----------



## Norther (14 Mai 2011 às 20:16)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

belissimas


----------



## AndréFrade (16 Mai 2011 às 16:12)

*Re: Tarde convectiva a Este do Montijo - 13-01-11*

Obrigado a todos pelos comentários


----------



## Veterano (16 Mai 2011 às 16:28)

Células muito bonitas, belas fotos.


----------



## ]ToRnAdO[ (16 Mai 2011 às 17:25)

Muito boas!! Estás a melhorar a olhos vistos   'Ká' se espera mais!!


----------

